# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përkëdheljet e nënës, për tu rritur të shëndetshëm

## darla1

_Një studim ka analizuar të lindurit në vitet 60, të cilët 34 vjet më pas u intervistuan nga psikologët. Nëse dashuria e nënës në muajt e parë të jetës nuk mungon, ka shumë mundësi që kur të vegjlit rriten, të jenë persona të qetë e pa stres_



Një grup me rreth 500 vogëlushë në 8 muaj e parë të jetës, në mesin e viteve 60, u vëzhgua së bashku me nënat e tyre në momentin më të ëmbël e më delikat të ekzistencës së tyre, atë të përkëdheljeve dhe kontaktit fizik e afektiv mes prindërit dhe fëmijës. Të njëjtët fëmijë, rreth 34 vjet më vonë, u intervistuan për të parë efektet e një lidhjeje të tillë mbi anën psikike të tyre, por mbi të gjitha për të analizuar sjelljet në momentet më vendimtare. Rezultati i gjithë kësaj, edhe pse mund të duket më se i zakonshëm, tregon në bazë shkencore për herë të parë atë që transmetohet nga nëna te fëmija. Me pak fjalë, përkëdheljet i ndihmojnë të vegjlit të rriten të shëndetshëm dhe të fortë.

*]Studimi*

I publikuar në Journal of Epidemiology and Community Health, studimi u zhvillua nga disa psikologë të Duke University, në Durham të Karolinës së Veriut. Gjithçka nisi në vitet 60, kur
482 nëna me fëmijë 8-muajsh në Rhode Island iu nënshtruan një programi eksperimental analizash dhe u studiuan nga kërkuesit për të matur nivelet e dashurisë ndaj fëmijëve. Në një diferencë prej 34 vjetësh, në fund të viteve 90, të njëjtët fëmijë, tashmë të rritur, u kontaktuan, plotësuan disa pyetësorë dhe dhanë disa intervista për të verifikuar disa dinamika sjelljesh.

*Rezultatet*

Mes nënave të fëmijëve të dikurshëm, rreth 85 për qind kishin treguar nivele dashurie të konsideruara në normë, 10 për qind nuk kishin qenë shumë të ngjitur dhe një 5 përqindësh përbëhej nga nënat shumë-shumë të kujdesshme dhe të dashura. Por surprizat më të mëdha vinin pikërisht nga kjo kategori. Aty arriheshin pikët maksimale për sa i përket qetësisë, mungesës së stresit dhe problemeve psikologjike. Në këtë grup kishte nga ata që deklaronin se ishin persona me më pak ankth (rreth 14 për qind) dhe nga ata që tregohen më pak të stresuar në krahasim me bashkëmoshatarët e intervistuar (rreth 9 për qind). Kjo tregon se në muajt e parë të jetës, dashuria e nënës, pra lidhja speciale mes saj dhe fëmijës, është shumë e rëndësishme për të ardhmen e zhvillimit psikologjik. Ky kërkim është një nga të parët që analizon efektet e përkëdheljeve të nënës, që u bazua në analiza të mirëfillta në këtë fushë, në vend që të bazoheshin, siç ka ndodhur shumë herë në të kaluarën, mbi kujtimin e thjeshtë të fëmijërisë, nga ana e të intervistuarve tashmë të rritur.

*Lidhja
*
Dashuria e nënës për fëmijën nuk mund të përshkruhet me fjalë: është aq e madhe, aq komplekse dhe aq e bukur. Janë të shumtë ata që e mbështesin këtë tezë. Por, në fakt kjo dashuri kaq e madhe dhe e veçantë, ka qenë objekt i një sërë studimesh shkencore të bëra kohët e fundit. Mes faktorëve që e lidhin kaq shumë nënën dhe fëmijën, me sa duket qëndron një hormon i ashtuquajtur hormoni i dashurisë, oksitocina. Është ky hormon që mendohet se prodhohet në sasi të mëdha pas lindjes, çka bën që nëna të ketë një dashuri kaq të fortë ndaj të sapolindurit. Kjo sjellje i jep rëndësi një procesi që forcon lidhjen mes të dyve, madje shumë më tepër se ajo mes babait dhe fëmijës.

_Që pas dashurisë së nënës për fëmijën qëndron një hormon, kjo është zbuluar nga shkencëtarët e Mount Sinai Medical Center në Nju Jork._ Por, pavarësisht se efektet e oksitocinës mbi qeniet njerëzore nuk janë sqaruar të gjitha, duket se këto mund të favorizojnë një lidhje më të fortë mes nënës dhe fëmijës. Megjithatë, ajo që është e qartë ka lidhje me faktin se kjo substancë luan disa role të rëndësishme, të përcaktuara mirë nga shkencëtarët. Mes tyre janë dy funksione të rëndësishme të ushtruara gjatë shtatzënisë, ose menjëherë pas lindjes: stimulimi i dhimbjeve dhe ushqyerja me gji. Ajo që shkencëtarët donin të vërtetonin, ishte se si ky hormon mund të influencojë edhe në lidhjen nënë-fëmijë, meqë studimet e tjera kishin evidentuar lidhjen mes oksitocinës dhe lidhjes në çift. Është shumë e qartë se hormoni oksitocinë luan një rol të rëndësishëm në formimin e lidhjeve të dashurisë te kafshët, por për momentin dimë shumë pak mbi neurokimikën e lidhjeve te qeniet njerëzore, tha doktoresha psikiatre, Jennifer Bartz. Doktoresha Bartz, veç të tjerash, bën me dije se mekanizmi i saktë përmes të cilit hormoni mund të shkaktojë lidhjen e ngushtë nënë-fëmijë, nuk është i qartë, pavarësisht se dihet që oksitocina ndërvepron me hormonet e tjera, ku të gjithë janë të lidhur me sjelljen sociale dhe kënaqësinë. Ky rrjet kompleks ndërveprimesh biokimike mbetet ende një terren për tu eksploruar. Një gjë që kërkuesit e Mount Sinai Medical Center arritën të kuptonin, është se roli social i oksitocinës është ai i të lehtësuarit të njohjes së fytyrave që na pëlqejnë, në mënyrë që të arrijmë ti dallojmë nga ato që nuk na pëlqejnë. Me pak fjalë, oksitocina ndihmon në kujtesën sociale për të dalluar individët që na pëlqejnë, nga ata që nuk na pëlqejnë. Me sa duket, përveç rasteve të veçanta, një preferencë speciale ndodh në rastin e fëmijës. Kjo, që më pas i jep nënës një feedback, bën që lidhja të forcohet më shumë në një rreth vicioz. Por nëse kërkuesit zbuluan se roli i oksitocinës lidhet me dashurinë e nënës për fëmijën, deri tani asnjë studim nuk ka treguar se cilat substanca kimike mund të favorizojnë të kundërtën.

B_g.shqip

----------

